# how small is to small for a grow cabinet?



## seed_rar (Oct 26, 2007)

What do you guys think, would a 47in tall, 18in deep and 26in wide be ok for a flowering chamber? I will be using 400w HPS with a cool tube with a squirrel fan, a can-fan with carbon filter, and just to make sure to keep the heat down I will be keeping the Ballast on top of the cabinet. This is a *scrog* grow with 2 plants.

So what do you think? This is my first grow I have been reading and researching for a few years and now and I finally have the opportunity to do it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

*P.S. The strain I will be using is Burmese Kush T.H. Seeds says it is a Indica/Sativa Height: 100 cm. this sound good for a SCROG doesn't it? *


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 26, 2007)

i think you can get extremely small, check out my freezer;

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17198

and thats my bud room, this is my veg room 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18828

this is what they look like side by side;

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=37473&d=1193252910

id love to see a few more of these about, its doing a fine job for me. all 5 afghan seeds sprouted today too.

good luck 85C

oh and welcome to MP great people here.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 26, 2007)

I dunno about that size with a 600w hps. the temps will be rediculous and you may burn the tops.


----------



## seed_rar (Oct 26, 2007)

Celebrity Bob said:
			
		

> I dunno about that size with a 600w hps. the temps will be rediculous and you may burn the tops.


yeah you're probably right. What do you think about moving down to a 400w Hps.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 26, 2007)

really that only a 3.75 sq ft area you can get away with a 250 HPS in it but the 400 will workk better due to more lumen in the box but youll still have to keep a close eye on the heat from it


----------



## thestandard (Oct 26, 2007)

my cabinet in the works is 36" tall 22"wide 17" deep and im gonna add a 150 hps... so your pretty much just taller..  

I'm gonna do just a 150 hps, no cool tube or anything just a nice fan blowing at it, for just 2 plants i dont see why u need such a beastly light.


----------



## seed_rar (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you think heat will be a problem, even with a cool tube and a can-fan exhaust? And to the question of why such a beastly light; doesnt a bigger light mean bigger buds?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 27, 2007)

well yes in a sense, but all other factors have to be taken into consideration. but yes, the stronger the light is, the easier it is for it to penetrate through the canopy and reach the lower buds, which does give you bigger buds. just keep them happy and you will be happy come harvest.

peace out 85C


----------



## Vegs (Oct 27, 2007)

> I dunno about that size with a 600w hps. the temps will be rediculous and you may burn the tops.


 
Your box is a little smaller then my design but it should still work providing you can ventilate that small area properly. Currently, I am using a 400w HPS (upgraded bulb) and it works great! However, as one previously mentioned, heat may become an issue unless you have some serious ventilation, or use a separate light chamber with its own in/out ventilation. Check it out in my grow.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18901

Because my lighting fixture is a permanent one, I built a few risers of various heights so I can lift my grow tray closer to the light and change out for smaller risers as the plants get bigger.

Also, per the side ofthe box my light came in, it says a 400w is good for a 5X5 garden. I can't blame ya' for wanting a 400w HPS for nice tight buds in your small area. I thought to same way when I was building my unit.

Good luck man!


----------



## seed_rar (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes your setup is similar to what I have in mind. The only difference is I will be trying to fit the ventilation on the inside along with the carbon filter if I can. The only thing I want to be on the out side of the cabinet is the Ballast. My lighting fixture will be permanent too, and the different risers you have could come in handy for me. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Vegs (Oct 27, 2007)

From what I've seen locally, many of the different light fixtures you can buy have the option to slide a glass piece over the opening of the hood (most rectangular hoods) and use a 4, 6 or 8 inch adapter to pull air directly out from inside the hood. If your squirrel cage fan is a 265 CFM like mine, then you'll be able to pull air from the chamber and light fixture at once. All you'll need then is a Y-split.


----------

